# Walking or biking in Dubai / Public transporation



## CorbeauCerveau (Jan 18, 2013)

My job is about 25 minute walk from my house... I grew up in a dry heat desert, so I don't have much experience with extreme humidity. Is it possible to walk for 25 minutes during most of the year? It seems like such a monetary waste to take taxis every day. 

Also, since I live in NYC, I never learned to drive. I understand there is a bus / metro system in Dubai that's not the best... I mean it can't even get me from my house to work. Anyway, I was wondering if y'all know would recommend the buses? taxis? walking? Shoudl I just bite the bullet and learn to drive in Dubai? I'm scared as hell to drive there after everything I've heard....


----------



## CorbeauCerveau (Jan 18, 2013)

Also, is it possible to even cross Sheik Zayed Road? Are there pedestrian bridges or is it just one huge long road with no regards to pedestrians?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

CorbeauCerveau said:


> My job is about 25 minute walk from my house... I grew up in a dry heat desert, so I don't have much experience with extreme humidity. Is it possible to walk for 25 minutes during most of the year? It seems like such a monetary waste to take taxis every day.
> 
> Also, since I live in NYC, I never learned to drive. I understand there is a bus / metro system in Dubai that's not the best... I mean it can't even get me from my house to work. Anyway, I was wondering if y'all know would recommend the buses? taxis? walking? Shoudl I just bite the bullet and learn to drive in Dubai? I'm scared as hell to drive there after everything I've heard....


July and August is not really doable. June and September can be pretty hot too. By the time you walk 25 minutes in it you will have had about 2 baths and heatstroke. Taxis are relatively inexpensive compared to the UK and cheaper than what I remember in the US.

You can use the metro stations on SZR to cross the road. Try and get an apartment near a metro stop. This will at least allow you to go to the Mall and the main places along SZR without a taxi.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Learn to drive, the dry heat is nothing compared to the humidity in Dubai. 5 minutes in the summer and you need a shower.....Metro is a good option, provided you stay close to it. You can walk for 25 minutes from November to March. In the hotter months you will not be walking, you will just be surviving.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

CorbeauCerveau said:


> My job is about 25 minute walk from my house... I grew up in a dry heat desert, so I don't have much experience with extreme humidity. Is it possible to walk for 25 minutes during most of the year?


Nope. From about mid-April to mid-Oct, it is practically impossible, specially if you are going to be going to work. 




CorbeauCerveau said:


> It seems like such a monetary waste to take taxis every day.


I hear you, but it might be your only option. 



CorbeauCerveau said:


> Also, since I live in NYC, I never learned to drive. I understand there is a bus / metro system in Dubai that's not the best... I mean it can't even get me from my house to work. Anyway, I was wondering if y'all know would recommend the buses? taxis? walking? Shoudl I just bite the bullet and learn to drive in Dubai? I'm scared as hell to drive there after everything I've heard....


I think once you get here, you will have realized that driving is the most practical option for getting around. If possible I would recommend you getting your driver's license sorted out in the States before you came here, that way you can just convert it and forego the painfully long process of getting one out here from scratch...


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

CorbeauCerveau said:


> My job is about 25 minute walk from my house... I grew up in a dry heat desert, so I don't have much experience with extreme humidity. Is it possible to walk for 25 minutes during most of the year? It seems like such a monetary waste to take taxis every day.
> 
> Also, since I live in NYC, I never learned to drive. I understand there is a bus / metro system in Dubai that's not the best... I mean it can't even get me from my house to work. Anyway, I was wondering if y'all know would recommend the buses? taxis? walking? Shoudl I just bite the bullet and learn to drive in Dubai? I'm scared as hell to drive there after everything I've heard....


All depends on where your heading to and from. 

From my experiences here over a few years the metro has helped greatly and although sometimes crowded cheap and reliable. Doesn't run Friday mornings though. Bridges at the metro stations cross the Sheikh Zayed Road, including moving walkways and are air conditioned.

Taxis are plentiful and relatively cheap, certainly compared to Europe. Getting a driver that knows his way to your destination can be hit or miss depending it seems sometimes on how much they think they can get away with. The use of selective amnesia may exist.

The recent changes have added the Salik fee to a trip cost if go through a toll. (4AED). For me walking in the summer just doesn't happen. I'm used to 50+ degrees in the desert for work so I don't even consider it a sensible option in the summer.

Cycling unless for fun in a safe area is not a choice I would choose to make as the car/suv/truck is king in the UAE. Just my 2p your mileage may vary. Very rarely use the bus. For most of my getting around during work days I need the flexibility of a car as I'm out of town.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

The heat and the humidity are horrible and you would arrive to your office soaked in sweat, so no, don't do it  

The driving is not that bad honestly. You get used to it.

And taxis are very cheap.


----------



## CorbeauCerveau (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, I wouldn't be able to get my license in NYC because I leave in 4 days, so I would have to go from scratch in Dubai... Dang! Any advice on driving schools? 

But in all seriousness, when I was in Guatemala doing a stint I feared for my life every time I got in a car. Third world driving in scary as hell, and I can't imagine myself driving in what everyone describes as bananas. 

I'm assuming you guys wouldn't suggest biking?


----------



## CorbeauCerveau (Jan 18, 2013)

Also, do cab drivers really smell? I read that most of them don't shower for days. I have a very sensitive nose... hahaa


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

CorbeauCerveau said:


> Also, do cab drivers really smell? I read that most of them don't shower for days. I have a very sensitive nose... hahaa


Some do, some don't. Like anywhere else, some take a little pride in what they do and try and keep their cab clean. Some have never heard of a bar of soap. They work long hours to be fair, though clean clothes and a wash should be the minimum.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

No offense Corbeau but have you ever even visited Dubai? I don't understand how people move from one part of the world to another without making a short trip to see if they will even be able to adapt to the changes.

Dubai can be quite a harsh city and I'm not talking about the weather. Your questions have me worried that you will soon be posting regularly on the Dubai Daily Rant thread about things that you should have known prior to moving here in the first place.

No, you cannot cross Sheikh Zayed Road unless you have a death wish. The Dubai Metro bridges that go over this road also serve as pedestrian bridges. It is too hot to walk during the summer months and wouldn't be recommended especially if you're dressed in business attire.

Yes, some taxi drivers suffer from body odour but these are guys that earn in a month what most people spend on a Friday brunch so deodorants are not high up on their grocery list. If you have a sensitive nose, get your drivers license and a car or take the bus/metro.

This place is NOTHING like America so when you land here, be physically, mentally and emotionally prepared to live in an alien country or you will be in for a major shock to the system.


----------



## CorbeauCerveau (Jan 18, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> No offense Corbeau but have you ever even visited Dubai? I don't understand how people move from one part of the world to another without making a short trip to see if they will even be able to adapt to the changes.
> 
> Dubai can be quite a harsh city and I'm not talking about the weather. Your questions have me worried that you will soon be posting regularly on the Dubai Daily Rant thread about things that you should have known prior to moving here in the first place.
> 
> ...


Do not appreciate your condescending tone. You don't know me, and you need to not reply to my questions if you are going to speak to me that way. And frankly, I demand respect from all interactions.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

CorbeauCerveau said:


> Do not appreciate your condescending tone. You don't know me, and you need to not reply to my questions if you are going to speak to me that way. And frankly, I demand respect from all interactions.


Respect is generally earnt. Pam is trying to be helpful. Too many people come here without their eyes open and wonder what has hit them. If you demand respect then you're going to be disappointed in Dubai. To survive here you need a thick skin and plenty of tolerance.

The regulars on here could sugar coat everything, but that wouldn't be very helpful. Listen to the negative stuff, it might save you some frustration and time further down the line as you'll know what to expect.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

m1key said:


> Respect is generally earnt. Pam is trying to be helpful. Too many people come here without their eyes open and wonder what has hit them. If you demand respect then you're going to be disappointed in Dubai. To survive here you need a thick skin and plenty of tolerance.
> 
> The regulars on here could sugar coat everything, but that wouldn't be very helpful. Listen to the negative stuff, it might save you some frustration and time further down the line as you'll know what to expect.


+1 Don't let that comment upset you Corbeau or you will be in for a miserable stay here in Dubai!

And get a license, this is a "driving" country, although I probably spend 200 AED a week on taxi's anyway when I wish to drink and go out.

A 25 minute ride will be maybe 40-50 AED, I know from the Marina to the airport is 65 or so and that's 30-45 minutes depending on traffic. So your minimum spend will be 2000 AED a month which is what a car would cost you. So it is doable, especially if you live in the Marina area with so much close to entertain you but I think you would miss out a lot without a car.

If you are a girl you could get a boyfriend I suppose, that would be cheaper.


----------



## CorbeauCerveau (Jan 18, 2013)

m1key said:


> Respect is generally earnt. Pam is trying to be helpful. Too many people come here without their eyes open and wonder what has hit them. If you demand respect then you're going to be disappointed in Dubai. To survive here you need a thick skin and plenty of tolerance.
> 
> The regulars on here could sugar coat everything, but that wouldn't be very helpful. Listen to the negative stuff, it might save you some frustration and time further down the line as you'll know what to expect.


Difference between negative and condescending is the tone used. I've been listening to the negative... it's hot! That's the negative. Did Pamela have to extrapolate all this information and present it in such a tone? No. I'm sorry, but acting condescending towards someone is never justified. No one was sugar coating anything. There's a thread on how the roads are terrible. People on this thread have told me how intolerable the heat is. Pamela didn't answer any questions that weren't already answered by others. Instead, she found it in herself to come here, answer the same questions that have already been answered, and insult my person. 

I really could care less if Pam is trying to help me, because I do not take lightly to people using that tone with me. 

For the record, I've never been to Dubai. Pam, if you can't understand wanderlust and why someone would be interested in picking up and moving, then that is your problem. I'm also 24, so have no qualms in doing so.


----------



## CorbeauCerveau (Jan 18, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> +1 Don't let that comment upset you Corbeau or you will be in for a miserable stay here in Dubai!
> 
> And get a license, this is a "driving" country, although I probably spend 200 AED a week on taxi's anyway when I wish to drink and go out.
> 
> ...


I'm a ****, so I could just get a boyfriend if that's what you're suggesting. 


Thanks for the info on taxi prices. My firm said that airport ---> marina is about 100AED. 

I have thick skin. I just cannot stand when someone treats me like I'm an idiot, because I'm actually very smart. My entire life people would judge me, but I graduated from an Ivy League school with a full scholarship and Cum Laude. Haters are gon' hate. This has been my achilles heel in NYC and will continue to be so in Dubai. 

Don't worry about me. I've lived abroad in many many places. If you have advice, give it to me as a friend. Give it to me as a harlot, and you will be treated as such.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I think you're over reacting. But hey ho, each to their own and all that. Seriously though, if Pam upset you with a bit of 'tone' on an Internet forum, you're going to blow a gasket within days of arriving here


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

For what it's worth I didn't find Pam'd post condescending, she can do way better than that! You've only been on the forum here a short part of your 24 years, some of us have been here since you we're wiping the Cum Laude off your shorts and as Pam said it is a fairly common theme for Americans to have a bit more difficulty accepting life here than most other nationalities. 
Please note that I do work with Americans so I am talking from personal experience. 
The only bit of advice I would give you is that you really don't come across as anywhere near as thick skinned as you think you are so be prepared for a rude awakening. 
By the way one thing that didn't make sense was that you mentioned you'd never learned to drive due to living in NYC but then said you'd lived in many different countries, how'd you cram that in between school and college? 
I'd describe my post a s cynical btw.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There was once a guy on this forum who was American, 23 years old with a masters degree in Finance from Harvard or some other fancy schmancy place, had served 4 years in the US army and broken down the walls of 2 penthouses in Dubai Marina and made it one so that he could live comfortably with the Ethiopian orphan that he had just adopted. I wonder where he is right now.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

CorbeauCerveau said:


> I'm a ****, so I could just get a boyfriend if that's what you're suggesting.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on taxi prices. My firm said that airport ---> marina is about 100AED.
> ...



Tip #1 don't advertise the **** part, it's illegal here and will get you deported.

Tip #2 I have met and am friends with a lot of really smart people, none of them have told me how smart they are.

Airport to Marina is a bit less than 100 AED (75-85) with a 20 AED surcharge, going to the airport from the Marina is less. 

I've lived in 11 countries and been to 54, everyone of them has something I loved and somethings that aggravated the piss out of me. The challenge here is keeping the aggravating parts in check for the benefits.

Tip #3 take the advise on this forum as just that, advise, a learning experience. Even if someone is clueless about something (look at the POME's and the Sandy Hook thread) they still maybe have something of value to add.


----------



## CorbeauCerveau (Jan 18, 2013)

College - NYC / major East Asian city (took 5 years) 
High School - Boarding school / UK / Italy 
Pre-HS - moved to my mom's country / moved to my dad's country / moved to the US. 

Makes sense to me. Sorry you don't have an imagination. Being American means many things, including first generation.  

I am young and usually around primarily white people. Unfortunately, this means I am usually treated like a lesser person even though I have the credentials. That is my one pet peeve.


----------



## CorbeauCerveau (Jan 18, 2013)

This forum is just frustrating. It's supposed to be an advice forum. Don't get me wrong, there is plenty of advice... but there is plenty of attitude and unnecessary drama. I'm quitting this crap. Later y'all.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont think he is going to make it.... 

But then, how many of you all thought I would make it past my first six months....


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

btw, without your ny license its gonna cost you around 1300$usd to get one here.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh so living abroad in many many places was as a school kid? In that case as well as working in five countries I've lived abroad in many many places as a tourist lol! At least if it all goes pear shaped you can still go stay at home for a while.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> I dont think he is going to make it....
> 
> But then, how many of you all thought I would make it past my first six months....


Oh, are you still here? 




Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

walk 10-15 minutes is fine - all year. There are those that will tell you that you cant walk for two minutes. 
This is nonsense.
25 minutes is going to be pretty tough, though!

When i first arrived (baptism of fire from Scotland in late June!) I had to walk at least 10+ minutes to and from work each day. 
I didn't die.
A spare shirt at work is no bad thing - you will sweat like an animal - usually as you enter your building, and get out of any breeze there may have been.

If you are not going to work, you can walk for longer, but turning up for work drowned in sweat is probably not adviseable!

If work has a shower......?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

vantage said:


> *walk 10-15 minutes is fine - all year.* There are those that will tell you that you cant walk for two minutes.
> This is nonsense.
> 25 minutes is going to be pretty tough, though!
> 
> ...


Yeah, but you're a little bit mad 

I get tired just thinking about the August heat.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

CorbeauCerveau said:


> I am young and usually around primarily white people. Unfortunately, this means I am usually treated like a lesser person even though I have the credentials. That is my one pet peeve.


Funny, my mixed race daughter is primarily around white people too but does not have that same experience. Maybe look into a mirror to see the person responsible for being treated like a lesser person?


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

And all this Mrs. Guy wanted to know if he could drive, cycle or walk to work......you naughty forumers chased him/her away....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

AK47 said:


> And all this Mrs. Guy wanted to know if he could drive, cycle or walk to work......you naughty forumers chased him/her away....


"Haters are gon' hate."


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Well I saw no 'attitude' from long term posters, just a boy with a few issues. 



:closed_2:


----------

